# nürnberg schmausenbuck



## rex_sl (24. September 2006)

hallo miteinander

wír sind ab 15.30 am zoo in nürnberg. da wir uns da null auskennen wollte ich kurzfristig fragen ob einer von den locals bock hat mit uns zu fahren.


----------



## SpongeBob (24. September 2006)

Fahre einfach raus, da sind schon welche die sich auskennen oder nimmst den Flo von letztes mal mit, der kennt sich da auch aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rex_sl (24. September 2006)

ok wenn da welche sind isses ja kein problem. der flo hat keinen bock.

also einfach hochfahren bis zu dem turm und dann is man ja schon da oder????

die skizze aus deinem fotoalbum is auch ganz gut


----------



## SpongeBob (24. September 2006)

Am Turm nicht direkt.

Also, du fährst vom Tiergarten zum Löwensaalparkplatz, dann einfach den Weg am Zaun vom Tiergarten lang. Dann kommst du auf n breiten Wirtschaftsweg. Den einfach lang, ein paar Meter und du bist an einer Treppe, die hoch und schpoon bist bei dem Turm. Dann den Weg auf die andere Seite runter. Erst kommt ne kleine Rechtskurve, dann links und dann ne lange rechts, danach kommt ne Weggabelung, fahre den kleinen Weg links rein, ein paar Meter geradeaus und schon bist du am "Aufbau" oder "Spielplatz". Dort trifft man zu 80% immer Leute. Sollte keiner da sein, ist es aber auch kein Problem. Da beginnen die meisten Trails


----------



## rex_sl (24. September 2006)

jo hab so ziemlich alles gefunden. nur 1mal verfahren bis ich an dem spielplatz war. durch durchfragen hab ich sogar die north shores gefunden. da waren dann 2 leute die haben uns noch 5 downhills gezeigt. 

nürnberg is echt cool. werde da öfters mal hingehen wenn die trails in erlangen wieder langweilig werden.


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. September 2006)

du suchst dir aber immer die besten tage aus um irgendwas zu machen.

wenn du das nächste mal da bist sag bescheid rex


----------



## rex_sl (25. September 2006)

ja klar lass uns halt was für nächstes wochenende ausmachen. die anderen kommen bestimmt auch mit.


----------



## Chirurg Cut (25. September 2006)

Hy jungs komme aus der umgebung würde mich gerne bei euch anschliesen wenn dies möglich wäre


----------



## wotan_S_rache (25. September 2006)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ja klar lass uns halt was für nächstes wochenende ausmachen. die anderen kommen bestimmt auch mit.



wahrscheinlich sind wir am 03.10 mal Oko fahren..


----------



## SpongeBob (25. September 2006)

Mal schauen, evtl. hänge ich mich am So ran. Rex habe ich ja schon mal kennen gelernt. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig der Typ


----------



## rex_sl (25. September 2006)

ne wenn du kommst geh ich nicht nach nürnberg. 

gibts da eigentlich irgendwo ne wirtschaft wo man radler trinken kann????? das währe noch mal ein pluspunkt.

wieso wollt ihr an nem dienstag an ochsenkopf???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpongeBob (25. September 2006)

03.10.06 =Tag der deutschen Einheit

Jep, unten an der StraBa ist ein "Tiergarten" da gibt es auch "Radler" aber umhauen tut es einen nicht


----------



## wotan_S_rache (26. September 2006)

rex_sl schrieb:


> ne wenn du kommst geh ich nicht nach nürnberg.
> 
> gibts da eigentlich irgendwo ne wirtschaft wo man radler trinken kann????? das währe noch mal ein pluspunkt.
> 
> wieso wollt ihr an nem dienstag an ochsenkopf???????



ditag ist feiertag. aber ich bin auf jeden fall am sonntag am Buck. muss nur die mühle wieder zusammenbauen. kommt der shaun auch mit? wann wollste denn kommen?


----------



## rex_sl (26. September 2006)

keine ahnung wir wollten eigentlich samstag nach der arbeit hin. sonntag wollten wir die große kalchreuth, hetzles, rathsbergtour machen. 

ja der shaun kommt auch mit, und noch n paar andere.

also wenn da feiertag ist, bin ich dabei.


----------



## showman (26. September 2006)

rex_sl schrieb:


> gibts da eigentlich irgendwo ne wirtschaft wo man radler trinken kann????? das währe noch mal ein pluspunkt.



Da würd ich in die Zabo Linde gehen. Gutes Essen und ordentlich was zu trinken und net mal teuer. Ist grad mal ca. 500 Meter vom Haupteingang weg ganz in der Nähe der Zabotrails.

Gruß Showman


----------



## wotan_S_rache (27. September 2006)

rex_sl schrieb:


> keine ahnung wir wollten eigentlich samstag nach der arbeit hin. sonntag wollten wir die große kalchreuth, hetzles, rathsbergtour machen.
> 
> also wenn da feiertag ist, bin ich dabei.



naja, samstag bin ich auch am Buck (eigentlich ja immer).

die okotour findet wahrscheinlich am brückentag 02.10 (montag)
statt. da ist weniger los.


----------



## rex_sl (29. September 2006)

also wir sind am samstag gegen 14 ühr bis 14:30 da. wer bock hat einfach kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. September 2006)

parkplatz loewensaal, werde sehen ob meine kiste wieder
ganz ist, ansonsten halt mit CC


----------



## rex_sl (29. September 2006)

ja parkplatz. da unten halt


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. September 2006)

eher oben ??
am tiergarteneingang vorbei den berg hoch.
dort ist ein parkplatz, der eigentlich schon in
den trails leigt...
schick mal handy pm


----------



## orchknurz (29. September 2006)

hi,
was habt ihr vor zu fahren ???


----------



## wotan_S_rache (29. September 2006)

naja, rumblödeln. ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich erst 
ab 16:30 oben sein werde. muss dann am zaun entlang ein
paar entwässerungsgräben legen. die alten sind hinüber.


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. September 2006)

joa rex wo trefft ihr euch denn heute evtl häng ich mich mal dran 

wennd u willst schick mir ma bitte deine Handynummer per PN


----------



## MrSnoxx (30. September 2006)

Also ich werde gegen 14uhr da sein


----------



## rex_sl (30. September 2006)

dank verspätung vom zug dank einem der nicht 20 minuten mitm vorn zug schmeißen warten konnte. nein genau vor meinen. 

waren um 3 uhr da und haben uns den nürnbergern angeschlossen.


----------



## MrSnoxx (1. Oktober 2006)

Ja ich bin dan n bisschen alleine durchn buck gedüst


----------



## SpongeBob (1. Oktober 2006)

rex_sl schrieb:
			
		

> waren um 3 uhr da und haben uns den nürnbergern angeschlossen.



Und diesmal war auch Flo dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puma347 (2. Oktober 2006)

fährt heute oder morgen einer von euch


----------



## skyper (10. Oktober 2006)

Wann is den mal wieder jemand von euch dort ? War am Samstag und hab auch ein paar Sachen gefunden...wollte mal mit jemanden fahren der sich dort auskennt...bitte um Meldung


----------



## MrSnoxx (11. Oktober 2006)

joa ich würd mein enduro auch ma wieder gern durchn buck jagen.wann isn jemand von euch da?


----------



## SpongeBob (11. Oktober 2006)

Samstag


----------



## rex_sl (13. Oktober 2006)

jo ich werde morgen auch mitm priestor irgendwann gegen 14 uhr aufschlagen


----------



## puma347 (13. Oktober 2006)

ich werd da mal am samstag mitziehn


----------



## MrSnoxx (14. Oktober 2006)

Wo und wann trifft man dich den heute??
würde gerne mitkommen un n bisschen gechillt fahren da mirs seid vorgestern an nem helm mangelt kann ich aber nich soo gas geben


----------

